# 3-way front end - What is your Crossover points?



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been playing around with the Xovers and slopes for the past week and I have a few setups that sound good..

What are you running as your xovers for your 3-way system?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Sub (JBL W15GTi) 40Hz LPF -24dB / 900w
Midbass (HAT L8) 40Hz HPF -24dB, 125Hz LPF -24dB / 350w ea
Midrange (HAT L4) 125Hz HPF -24dB, 10Khz LPF -24dB / 90w ea
Tweeter (HAT L1v2) 10KHz HPF -24dB / 90w ea


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

are you asking in order to mimic someone's or just curious? If it's the former, then be careful. I'm sure you know not everyone's results carry well to another's... especially when you don't know what the others' sound like. Just putting this as a word of caution in the thread...

Having said that:
Sub: LPF @ 40hz/24dB
Midbass: LPF @ 200hz/24dB (no highpass/bandpass)
Midrange: 300/24dB - 4750/24dB. (leaving the gap between midbass and midrange helps rid the car of unwanted resonances in that range... easier for me to set crossovers like this than try to remove issues with the EQ)
Tweeter: HPF @ 4750/24dB.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Dash Sub 125Hz LPF -12dB (75watts RMS)
Door Midbass 125Hz HPF -12dB, 450Hz LPF -24dB (75watts RMS)
A-Pillar Midrange 450Hz HPF -24dB, 3.2Khz LPF -24dB (bi-amped 75watts RMS)
A-Pillar Tweeter 3.2KHz HPF -24dB (bi-amped 75watts RMS)


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> are you asking in order to mimic someone's or just curious? If it's the former, then be careful. I'm sure you know not everyone's results carry well to another's... especially when you don't know what the others' sound like. Just putting this as a word of caution in the thread...
> 
> Having said that:
> Sub: LPF @ 40hz/24dB
> ...


Curiousity at best..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> are you asking in order to mimic someone's or just curious? If it's the former, then be careful. I'm sure you know not everyone's results carry well to another's... especially when you don't know what the others' sound like. Just putting this as a word of caution in the thread...
> 
> Having said that:
> Sub: LPF @ 40hz/24dB
> ...


you are a very smart man


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Midbasses playing all the way down bikinpunk, or do they roll off naturally somewhere


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

L6- 31.5Hz-250Hz @ 24dB
L3- 250Hz-6.3KHz @24dB
L1- 6.3KHz-open @24dB

seems to work for me


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Midbasses playing all the way down bikinpunk, or do they roll off naturally somewhere


wonder the same thing. And not to be thick, but couldn't you also help with midrange resonance and such by limiting the top end of the midbass as well?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Currently:

6.5 sax 50Hz-200Hz @ 12db
3.0 voce 200Hz-7500Hz @ 24db
1.5 violino 7500Hz- open @ 24db

But always playing around with other settings!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> Midbasses playing all the way down bikinpunk, or do they roll off naturally somewhere


they're in an ap enclosure. I let the enclosure handle the roll off. Setting a crossover on them makes a mess of things. I've tried all sorts of settings... no HPF just seems to work out well. They're scan illuminators.



diamondjoequimby said:


> wonder the same thing. And not to be thick, but couldn't you also help with midrange resonance and such *by limiting the top end of the midbass as well?*


that's what I've done.  
the meat of the resonance is 220-270... give or take. Nearly everyone's car has problems from about 160-300hz. I could have limited the midbasses @ 160, but that doesn't fix the problem anymore than 200hz does. So, that's where it is.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Funny I ask this in the "Dumb" forum and got no response. Glad there are responds from this "Advance" forum. 
It's nice to know how everyone choose their crossover points and at what octave. We can at least get a better understanding of what sound good.
It's seem like most prefer Linkwitz @ 24db. Surprise no one use Butterworth. Everytime I tried Linkwitz I alway seem to go back to Butterworth. I guess I like the warmer acoustic sound of Butterworth.
So far (still experimenting), I like this setting in my car:
All Butterworth of course.
Dyn 172 (50 - 550 @ 12db)
Dyn 142 (600 - 2750 @ 12db)
Dyn 102 (2750+ @ 12db)

Sub Morel Ultimo 12 80hz LP @ 12db (Linkwitz )


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sub'd - interested to see what different points are used.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

TangBand Tweeter 4500 12db
Peerless 2'' Midrange 700-4500 12db
Peerless 6.5 SDS 90-700 12db With SLS I go 80-600
TangBand 6x9 95 12db
All getting about 50watts on a good day.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

[email protected] - [email protected] 
[email protected] - [email protected] 
[email protected] - open 

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

[email protected]
[email protected]
1.2k -up @24db


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Set the crossovers points based on the driver's spec, placement and amps used... 
mine 
tweeter : 10k onwards
mid :400-10000
midbass : 400 and below till it roll off by itself


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> that's what I've done.
> the meat of the resonance is 220-270... give or take. Nearly everyone's car has problems from about 160-300hz. I could have limited the midbasses @ 160, but that doesn't fix the problem anymore than 200hz does. So, that's where it is.



<----dumbass

Sorry, read it wrong...reading comprehension !=me


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

10 k and up @ 24 db 
250 to 10 k @ 24 db bottom and 12 db top
63 to 200 @ 24 db
50 and below @ 18 db


----------



## masswork (Feb 23, 2009)

Sub: 20Hz HPF 48db BW, 50Hz LPF, 24dB BW
Midbass: 50Hz HPF 24db BW, 380Hz LPF 24 db BW
Midrange: 380Hz HPF 24dB BW, 3.8KHz LPF 12dB LW
Tweeter: 3.8Khz HPF 12dB LW


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> 10 k and up @ 24 db
> 250 to 10 k @ 24 db bottom and 12 db top
> 63 to 200 @ 24 db
> 50 and below @ 18 db


And it sounds awesome


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> And it sounds awesome


You have to listen to the cd I listened to tonight!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, you are running tweeters? 
Passive, I presume?


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Midbass - 80 - 400Hz
Mids - 400Hz - 3K
Tweets -3K up


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

[MB]63-630/[MR]630-6k/[TW][email protected]

But that's due to a headunit limitation, if I could the 630 Xo points would be around 200.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pad said:


> [MB]63-630/[MR]630-6k/[TW][email protected]
> 
> But that's due to a headunit limitation, if I could the 630 Xo points would be around 200.


Why don't you use the Amp HP and LP then? 200Hz is easy for most Amps. 

Kelvin


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Why don't you use the Amp HP and LP then? 200Hz is easy for most Amps.
> 
> Kelvin


My amps got no crossovers


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pad said:


> My amps got no crossovers


Then you're F..ked  kiddin' 

I understand your feeling coz I had to buy a new HU to control my system 

Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

sub: HP 20hz @6db - LP 50hz @24db

midbass: HP 80hz @12db - LP 250hz @18db

mid: HP 250hz or 315hz @18db - LP through

high: If I was to run tweeters I'd probably start with 6.3k @12db


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So, you are running tweeters?
> Passive, I presume?


I need to do that again - did it fast the first time.

Tweet: HP 10k @ 24db to pass

Mid Range: HP 250hz @ 24db - LP 10k @ 12db

Mid Bass: HP 63hz @24db - 200hz @ 24db

Sub: HP - pass - 50hz @ 18db

I am running the tweeters active on the A stage of the 5.1k (50x2), and then the mid range on the separate 2.4 amp (120x2).


----------



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

mitchyz250f said:


> Midbass - 80 - 400Hz
> Mids - 400Hz - 3K
> Tweets -3K up


I ran this setup with my DLS Iridiums, 12db b/t mids, 24 everywhere else.


----------

